# My Jetta V on air..Need som help :(



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

*My Jetta V on air..Fixed the problems, and new pics added! *

Hello!
My name is Dan Henning, and I am from Norway..
This is my Jetta 2.0 TDI, and I have just mounted a G.A.S Airride kit..
The strange thing is that the bags seems to go a lot lower in the rear..And I can't go really low in the front..
Have some of you people with air had the same problem ? And what can I do to fix it ?










































_Modified by Danna16vt at 4:54 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Cnotch. If that doesnt get you down then you need to modify your struts or upper mount. Its all about reducing the space between the top of the tire and the bottom of the shock tower.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

BTW NICE CAR and WHEELS!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_BTW NICE CAR and WHEELS!

x2!


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Cnotch. If that doesnt get you down then you need to modify your struts or upper mount. Its all about reducing the space between the top of the tire and the bottom of the shock tower.

what he said

and WOW that is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.Dubbin' (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

yah i used to have a lexus es 300 and had the same prob.. c-notch in the front fixed it.. however the c notch will always leave your car slightly lower.. bump for a reflex silver MKV jetta.. i have the same but a 2.5 and i wish i could do bags again


----------



## adharl (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*








OMG that looks so good!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (adharl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adharl* »_







OMG that looks so good!

It does!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn
more shots of that mk5


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My Jetta V on air..Need som help  (Danna16vt)*









lookin good man


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments guys








The car is in for painting this weekend..Black roof and black mirrors







So I can post pics in a couple of days








But back to my problem..I Don't understand why I have to notch the front ? A friend of mine have the exactly same kit on his Golf mk5, and he goes a lot lower than me..He didn't have to c-notch anything..


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

4th shot is money


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*

Measure from the rockerpanel and down.
His car front lip is alot larger than your stock one and the car appears to be lower because of that.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

that car is saucy.


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks







More suggestions on what my problem could be ?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

and someone needs to do a photoshoot with the car.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danna16vt* »_Thanks







More suggestions on what my problem could be ?

maybe the way he has his bushings, or bearing. are you sure he didnt trim/cut anything else and didnt tell you? 
Do you have any pics of the struts


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Like I said, his car has a big ass front lip which makes the car look lower in the front than yours.
did you measure the distance between the rockerpanel and the pavement on both cars?


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

He didn't cut anything..








We measured about 29 cm on mine, and 24,5 on his..
Maybe have found a solution..I don't know what it is called in english because I suck in english..But his suspension in front goes through the thing that holds the suspension-strut(?) in the bottom..On my car, it is a little "bow" that keeps the suspension-strut from coming through..And maybe it is a 2-3-4 cm to get from cutting that "bow" ?
Did someone understand what I am saying ?







hehe


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*

The knuckle where the strut goes on the bottom has something on your car that prevents it from going lower into it??? 
trim it and let it settle more then if thats the problem, best thing is to take your frined wheel off and yours off, and measure in sections and where whats different. Maybe TDI's are set-up slightly different.


----------



## V.Dubbin' (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

post a picture of your friends car? maybe if we could see... it since were crossing language barriers now.. no offense im tryin to figure this out too.. like a math problem thats lasting 3 days hhaha


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Not a good picture, but..








I don't have a picture where you can see the suspensions and all..Only a picture where you can compare my height vs his..
Santi: I think so..It won't go through there..And on my friends car it does..So I hope that is the problem..
I am gonna check it out today, and hopefully trim it, then push the suspension through








My friend got also a 2.0 TDI


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*








Damn







Nice 4-door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks








Lookud under the car today..And I can't see anything wrong!








So i wonder, maybe I have got wrong suspensions from the company ? Maybe it has been a failure in the production ?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*

Maybe, get your friends car and yours up. and Measure out in sections, how far down into the knuckle does it sit on his car, and your car, how long your strut is, how much does the bag compress, maybe an extra buching, or bearing...


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks








Lookud under the car today..And I can't see anything wrong!








So i wonder, maybe I have got wrong suspensions from the company ? Maybe it has been a failure in the production ?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*

santi must be in hog heaven with this conversation..

Duder.. you need to look at interference between the wheels/fenders/unitbody/etc


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danna16vt* »_He didn't cut anything..








We measured about 29 cm on mine, and 24,5 on his..
Maybe have found a solution..I don't know what it is called in english because I suck in english..But his suspension in front goes through the thing that holds the suspension-strut(?) in the bottom..On my car, it is a little "bow" that keeps the suspension-strut from coming through..And maybe it is a 2-3-4 cm to get from cutting that "bow" ?
Did someone understand what I am saying ?







hehe

Remember to gently weld a "stopper" on the strut to make sure that the strut don't end up in the pavement if the bolts holding it come loose, after destroying your driveshafts


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

looks like ur buddy with the four door has bigger wheels....which is gonna make him look lower than you...im on board with the people saying c-notch it...the truth is id just keep searching for whats maxingout on the system...strut, bag, or frame....nice ride btw
and that "bow" i think you are talking about the sway bar...which many people cut out


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:00 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## toeimoen (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hi boys,, Dan an me can not understand whats wrong... There are NO need for cuting in the boddy of the Golf or the Jetta....I think Dan has got a wrong produced kit in the front strud,,, my struds is LINGS and REX... Dan has REX and REX ,,,, if you understand,,,







MY wheels has nothing to do with the hight of the ride,, here is 16```Dan`s Jetta does not go down like this

































_Modified by toeimoen at 12:33 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

More pics







Found out what my problem was..It was the bump stoppers in the front I forgot to take out







We thought it was no bump stoppers in the bags..


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Danna16vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danna16vt* »_









This shot is sex. i like the black bumper separator as opposed to the chrome.
Car looks great, I can't wait until I can set up my own car.


----------



## V.Dubbin' (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

WHOA.. besides my own.. this is my favorite mkv Reflex silver jetta on the planet. that thing is UBER SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danna16vt (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (toeimoen)*


















What size wheels are on this badboy???


----------



## toeimoen (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0L lova)*

8,5 x 20 et 45
with 225 30 20


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (toeimoen)*

yummy!!









thanks!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0L lova)*

your jetta is dope.


----------

